# Super MTL setups



## Silver (24/12/19)

Have tried a few but this is still my reigning champion MTL setup

*Reo / RM2 *(mech squonker)
Especially for stronger tobacco juices

My favorite coil in the RM2 for tobaccoes is the 29g Kanthal paracoil. 5 double wraps, small 1.6mm ID, 0.45 ohms. CB2 wick. Leads to a very crisp instant ramp vape. Set quite high so strong throat hit.







Here she is with my favorite tobacco for this setup - Witcher’s Brew Blackbird






Reo/RM2 may be considered old school and being a mech you do get some battery sag towards the last third of a juice bottle.

But man when it’s freshly wicked with a fresh batt, it delivers the most incredible MTL vape! Deep rich flavour. Erupts instantly. Warmish but not hot. And enormous throat hit potential depending on the position of the coil. Winner winner !

I have a few other MTL setups which I enjoy a lot but this still takes my top spot for rich deep flavour and enjoyment.

*What’s your top MTL setup?*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (24/12/19)

I'm still indecisive,but they are all working great.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (24/12/19)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 185858
> I'm still indecisive,but they are all working great.



That’s great @Resistance 
What are they?

I see what looks like a Dvarw MTL and a pod. What is the one in the middle? vapefly Galaxies? And the one on the right? Looks like a hollow piece of metal tubing!


----------



## Resistance (24/12/19)

The Dvarw is a 16mm clone.
The black RDA on the Twisp is a berserker and the SXK BB I extended the mouthpiece with a copper tube.its what I had at the time (at work) and I liked it and it stayed.also the fact that brass and copper disinfect itself made me leave it on there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (24/12/19)

So much so that I extended my cap on a DL setup with copper reducer

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (24/12/19)

Wow! @Resistance , that’s cool

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (24/12/19)

Been trying to decide which I like better between these 2 for the past month already. Vapefly Galaxies and OBS Engine MTL. Still can't choose between them. They're very different though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (24/12/19)

Silver said:


> That’s great @Resistance
> What are they?
> 
> I see what looks like a Dvarw MTL and a pod. What is the one in the middle? vapefly Galaxies? And the one on the right? Looks like a hollow piece of metal tubing!



The POD is a Renova Zero.also with a twist.
My local vape store don't stock these pods. So I have replaced the coil with a VV superfine diy coil and turned it into what I call a dripper. I drip a few drops into the pod via the valve at the bottom and vape as normal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/12/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> Been trying to decide which I like better between these 2 for the past month already. Vapefly Galaxies and OBS Engine MTL. Still can't choose between them. They're very different though.



Tell us more @X-Calibre786 , I am keen to hear

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (24/12/19)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 185859
> So much so that I extended my cap on a DL setup with copper reducer


The mad scientist lol, been in your lab again i see!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (24/12/19)

Resistance said:


> The POD is a Renova Zero.also with a twist.
> My local vape store don't stock these pods. So I have replaced the coil with a VV superfine diy coil and turned it into what I call a dripper. I drip a few drops into the pod via the valve at the bottom and vape as normal.
> View attachment 185860


I am testing the Thunderhead Creations X-Pod RBA edition, i reckon you will like it!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## X-Calibre786 (24/12/19)

The Galaxies has a very loose MTL draw, possibly a very restricted DL draw. Great for the milder tobaccos with an Alien MTL coil at about 0.8ohm and 18w.

The Engine gives me a very tight draw no matter what I do with the airflow adjustment. Single core Clapton coil at 1.5ohm and 10w with Rodeo.

Like I said, very different vapes, but both very enjoyable.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (24/12/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> Been trying to decide which I like better between these 2 for the past month already. Vapefly Galaxies and OBS Engine MTL. Still can't choose between them. They're very different though.


I don't know much about them,but I heard they're both legit MTL atties

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (24/12/19)

Timwis said:


> The mad scientist lol, been in your lab again i see!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It's all in the name Vaping Science.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (24/12/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> The Galaxies has a very loose MTL draw, possibly a very restricted DL draw. Great for the milder tobaccos with an Alien MTL coil at about 0.8ohm and 18w.
> 
> The Engine gives me a very tight draw no matter what I do with the airflow adjustment. Single core Clapton coil at 1.5ohm and 10w with Rodeo.
> 
> Like I said, very different vapes, but both very enjoyable.


Not sure where you are going wrong with the Galaxies because it covers the full MTL Spectrum i can get just as tighter draw than with the engine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (24/12/19)

Timwis said:


> Not sure where you are going wrong with the Galaxies because it covers the full MTL Spectrum i can get just as tighter draw than with the engine.


My bad. Should have been clearer. I can get a very loose draw or a tight draw on the Galaxies similar to the Engine MTL.

The airflow control doesn't seem to do anything on the Engine though. Very tight draw no matter where I set it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (24/12/19)

Timwis said:


> Not sure where you are going wrong with the Galaxies because it covers the full MTL Spectrum i can get just as tighter draw than with the engine.



Aren’t there different galaxies atties?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## X-Calibre786 (24/12/19)

Silver said:


> Aren’t there different galaxies atties?


I have the RDTA. @Timwis I'm sure your review influenced me to get it. Also Vaping with Vic had good things to say about it.


----------



## Timwis (24/12/19)

Silver said:


> Aren’t there different galaxies atties?


Yes RTA, RDA and RDTA, all cover the full MTL spectrum, the Berserkers are also spot on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (24/12/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> I have the RDTA. @Timwis I'm sure your review influenced me to get it. Also Vaping with Vic had good things to say about it.


I have mine on top of my Therion 75C BF!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/12/19)

My current two super MTL setups that I am never without. My trusty Galaxies and my Expromizer V 4. They work perfectly with my tobacco juice great thread @Silver

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (24/12/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 185861
> 
> My current two super MTL setups that I am never without. My trusty Galaxies and my Expromizer V 4. They work perfectly with my tobacco juice great thread @Silver


I gotta save up for that Expromizer, or pass some hints to certain people so I get a nice birthday present.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (24/12/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 185861
> 
> My current two super MTL setups that I am never without. My trusty Galaxies and my Expromizer V 4. They work perfectly with my tobacco juice great thread @Silver


Awesome setups. I'm hoping to get a galaxies sometime next year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (24/12/19)

Tried many MTL setups and only one made the grade. The McFly bottom feed rda on a Rio mini. Perfection!

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hakhan (25/12/19)

shorty and shorter

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (25/12/19)

Hakhan said:


> shorty and shorter
> View attachment 185879


I like the size and look of this mod.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (25/12/19)

Hakhan said:


> shorty and shorter
> View attachment 185879


Nice one @Hakhan , Mine follows me around most days, @Resistance , once you have one you won’t be sorry, guaranteed. Best little setup that knocks your socks off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (25/12/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Nice one @Hakhan , Mine follows me around most days, @Resistance , once you have one you won’t be sorry, guaranteed. Best little setup that knocks your socks off.


What is it called? Eleaf ???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (25/12/19)

Resistance said:


> What is it called? Eleaf ???


Istick Pico Baby, takes any rta/ rba up to 16 mm with a magnet that keeps it in the hole. Blissful vaping experience imho.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Halfdaft (25/12/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Istick Pico Baby, takes any rta/ rba up to 16 mm with a magnet that keeps it in the hole. Blissful vaping experience imho.


I’ve been searching for one since you showed me yours, no one has stock and my want for it grows daily.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (25/12/19)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I’ve been searching for one since you showed me yours, no one has stock and my want for it grows daily.



I can relate @Halfdaft Customs 
By the time one discovers a really interesting device that one thinks would be worth getting, it’s no longer in stock by anyone.... 
the pace at which new products are being released is staggering. I cringe to think how vendors can keep up with all the new things coming out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger (25/12/19)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I’ve been searching for one since you showed me yours, no one has stock and my want for it grows daily.


You may have to order from China, I think Fasttech still have some left. Got mine as part of a group buy a while ago, can’t remember ever seeing it at any of the local shops.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (25/12/19)

And I can honestly thank you @Silver for always recommending this

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (25/12/19)

Resistance said:


> And I can honestly thank you @Silver for always recommending this



Pleasure @Resistance

That is great wire. Has treated me well and lasts quite long. Am impressed with it!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GSM500 (25/12/19)

First day using this mod, Vaporesso Swag 2. So far I'm really impressed with it and the Expromizer V4 is a great MTL RTA.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## CashKat88 (27/12/19)

Still an amazing setup, haven't used either of these for months and decided to resurrect them yesterday, Since I've been back on DL i have kinda Neglected some of my 
MTL gear, This setup is pure magic, such great flavor from the Expromizer V3 and the little kanger mod does simple VW mode which is all i need.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (27/12/19)

I’m enjoying the dvarw 22 MTL, gata and the narea in MTL.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos (27/12/19)

I’m very tempted to go buy the wasp MTL atty but I’m scared I’ll leave with another mod I don’t really need

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CashKat88 (27/12/19)

Christos said:


> I’m very tempted to go buy the wasp MTL atty but I’m scared I’ll leave with another mod I don’t really need


Just ask someone to order it online for you so there is no temptation 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spongebob (27/12/19)

Christos said:


> I’m very tempted to go buy the wasp MTL atty but I’m scared I’ll leave with another mod I don’t really need


I want one too 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (15/1/20)

I don't know if this will qualify,but I still think it's super.


----------



## GSM500 (15/1/20)

Really good Atty this Precisio

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CJB85 (15/1/20)

Silver said:


> Have tried a few but this is still my reigning champion MTL setup
> 
> *Reo / RM2 *(mech squonker)
> Especially for stronger tobacco juices
> ...


@Silver where are you buying your Blackbird from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500 (15/1/20)

CJB85 said:


> @Silver where are you buying your Blackbird from?


This liquid gold was obtained here in a group buy. Use sparingly, this bottle in picture is a year old.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (15/1/20)

CJB85 said:


> @Silver where are you buying your Blackbird from?



That’s the one that @GSM500 mentioned 
Also got mine on a group buy. But I use mine extremely sparingly. Diluted - 20 drops in a Reo 6 ml bottle into a base of pg/veg and Nic. Lasting me long because I don’t vape it exclusively. I probably refill the reo aboit once a week or so. Just a toot here and there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jp1905 (15/1/20)

Christos said:


> I’m very tempted to go buy the wasp MTL atty but I’m scared I’ll leave with another mod I don’t really need


Stop that negativity,there is a mod you need,and you have to want to need to get it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## CashKat88 (16/1/20)

GSM500 said:


> This liquid gold was obtained here in a group buy. Use sparingly, this bottle in picture is a year old.
> View attachment 187618





Silver said:


> That’s the one that @GSM500 mentioned
> Also got mine on a group buy. But I use mine extremely sparingly. Diluted - 20 drops in a Reo 6 ml bottle into a base of pg/veg and Nic. Lasting me long because I don’t vape it exclusively. I probably refill the reo aboit once a week or so. Just a toot here and there.



Is that blackbird a tobacco flavour? never been one for tobacco flavoured vapes but recently i have enjoyed some havana gold tobacco flavoured juice that my friend uses for MTL. Have you had anything else that comes close to the black bird juice that can be bought here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (16/1/20)

CashKat88 said:


> Is that blackbird a tobacco flavour? never been one for tobacco flavoured vapes but recently i have enjoyed some havana gold tobacco flavoured juice that my friend uses for MTL. Have you had anything else that comes close to the black bird juice that can be bought here?


Get @GSM500 to hook you up... quality tobaccos are epic. The Pied Piper stuff is all I do MTL and they are incredible. It's always nice when a juice maker has a passion for the flavours he develops.

I'm not sure where you are located, but I can give you a few mls of the Red Wood, Connoisseur and Outlaw ones.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (16/1/20)

GSM500 said:


> This liquid gold was obtained here in a group buy. Use sparingly, this bottle in picture is a year old.
> View attachment 187618


@GSM500 and @Silver if a group buy happens again, please let me know. I am definitely in as this seems to be the tobacco holy grail.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/1/20)

CashKat88 said:


> Is that blackbird a tobacco flavour? never been one for tobacco flavoured vapes but recently i have enjoyed some havana gold tobacco flavoured juice that my friend uses for MTL. Have you had anything else that comes close to the black bird juice that can be bought here?



@CashKat88 , yes Blackbird is a tobacco flavour. It’s not a straightforward tobacco but has a bit of sweetness in it. A fusion of sorts.

I haven’t tasted anything else that’s got a very similar taste, but Havana Nightz is one that comes close. It’s in the same genre of flavours. A sweetness with a tobacco. So not pure hardcore tobacco. 

I haven’t tried Havana Gold much - just once or twice and they are similar but Havana Nightz is a bit richer and stronger on the tobacco side (even though it’s not very hardcore tobacco). Definitely give it a try.

I have Havana Nightz permanently loaded in my Rose MTL at my computer station. I love that juice and I enjoy it as much as Blackbird, maybe even more because I know I can get it. @Naeemhoosen from Joose-e-Liqz made a winner juice in my opinion with Havana Nightz. 

If you want to read more, I reviewed it here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/joose-e-liqz-juice-reviews.t32752/#post-556568

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (16/1/20)

PS - in case you are interested, here was my review on Blackbird
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/witchers-brew-juice-reviews.t2686/page-2#post-67300

It’s not a pure tobacco. It has a sweetness/milkiness to it that makes it delicious. Definitely a fusion type juice of sorts. I have spoken to some experienced vapers and mixologists and one person who has an excellent feel for this said they felt it had both synthetic and naturally extracted tobaccos in it. And a few other things.

I suppose some “tobacco purists” would not entirely approve of Blackbird because it’s a mix of sorts and has a sweetness or milky type of flavour in it. But to me it tastes amazing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (20/1/20)

Jp1905 said:


> Stop that negativity,there is a mod you need,and you have to want to need to get it


I got a new mod but forgot the tank

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

